# Getting discouraged in TN



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I have been looking for a homestead with pasture land 6-10 acres in TN middle section. House not that important (manufactured is OK) and long as it is in fairly decent shape but pasture land is (I can fence). Everything I have seen in my price range is wooded or at least not cleared. Am I expecting too much? I have just strated looking at auctions.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

If the land isn't cleared could you put something on it that would eat up most of the stuff? Goats or pigs maybe? I don't know that area very well, and the middle of TN is a big area.

Are you limited by employment? Is there a county you need to be within? Or just somewhere in that general region?

Kayleigh


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

At least you won't have to worry about where to get firewood.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search...&Page=7&Office=41099&No=41099-18100&AU=N&FT=P

Read this ad... it's from Terry Realty/Tennessee Land -
anyway it talks of land that is cleared some and wooded. But said they'd take $1000 off per acre if they get the trees cut.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search...&Page=3&Office=41099&No=41099-19750&AU=N&FT=P

this appears cleared with possibility of more land in another parcel that adjoins it.

Of course, these may not be what you call mid - tn, but might be something to think on.

Angie


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

it might help others look for you if they knew your price range


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

45n5 said:


> it might help others look for you if they knew your price range


Well naturally as little as possible but something under 70K that is why I am not picky about the house.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, that second one I posted is about $56K and 6.5 acres with a 3 bed 2 bath mobile home that looked decent.

And lots of nice cleared land.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.unitedcountry.com/Search...&Page=3&Office=41099&No=41099-19750&AU=N&FT=P
> 
> this appears cleared with possibility of more land in another parcel that adjoins it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Angie it looks like land I am looking for except not in Mid TN but like you said I need to think about it perhaps I will never be able to get what I want in Mid TN


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What and where do you consider MID TN? Cause Waynesboro to me woud be the far W side of Mid TN.

So, more specifics....

Angie


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Well I was looking in Christiana today. I consider Mid TN more of the Nashville, Hendersonville, Murfesboro, Shelbyville, Franklin, Portland, Springhill, Springfield some of those areas but they are pretty high priced.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, those are the Nashville music star areas and Nashville general outskirts.

Would you consider South of there? Pulaski? Petersburg (lots of rocky soil there),Lynchburg (Jack Daniels area) - consider between I-65 and HWY 231.
Rolling hills and not as expensive.

www.valleymls.com The TN search area of this site is athe area I mention...

Angie


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

You probably saw this, www.realtracs.com, middle TN site. It's where I go when I get depressed over not being able to move for a few years.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

If you go one county east it is alittle better. My place 25 acres three bedroom buildings and such apraizes for about 150K Rutherford would double that close to Murfresboro. THe county is Cannon Co


----------

